

Google Docs OCR in 34 languages - JarekS
http://googledocs.blogspot.com/2011/02/optical-character-recognition-ocr-in-34.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+OfficialGoogleDocsBlog+%28Docs+Blog%29&utm_content=FaceBook

======
lesterbuck
I was very disappointed in my results:

[https://docs.google.com/document/pub?id=17-AYllk3J2SRcIzHKpf...](https://docs.google.com/document/pub?id=17-AYllk3J2SRcIzHKpfy8gUZYPpaN7hnezXhiCwcDYo)

Does this image have a resolution or a font problem?

------
EwanG
I don't know what they're using, but I hope it gets better soon. Particularly
with Asian character sets it's pretty hit or miss. Then put the result through
Google Translate and... wow (not in a good way). Love the concept, just hope
there's a 2.0 in the near future!

------
zdw
Any idea if google is uing using <http://code.google.com/p/ocropus/> to do
this?

I was under the impression that was what they used for the book scanning
project.

~~~
newtonapple
Maybe they're using this: <http://code.google.com/p/tesseract-ocr/>

------
brianwillis
I wonder how long it'll take them to implement automatic language detection
like what we see in Google Translate.

------
upinsmoke
Is there an API for this?

